# Heresy-Online's Expeditious Stories 7: Vengeance Voting Thread



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

This concludes the seventh Heresy-Online Expeditious Stories Competition!

Congratulations to all of you who participated in this month's competition and making it a success! Thank you all as well, for helping to add colour to the already exceptional fanfic forum here on Heresy. Hopefully in the following months, we can continue to build up interest and maybe bring some more fresh blood to HO's fanfic forums.

Voting works as such:
Each reader (not just writers) can cast three votes, which works quite conveniently as there are only three stories, ranking them 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. Feel free to share your thoughts, comments, or brief reviews on the stories as well, since each of the writers worked hard to get their entries up.

Scoring works like this:
1st place: 3 pts
2nd place: 2 pts
3rd place: 1 pt

*When you vote, ensure that you vote in the following format:*
1st Place: Author, Name of Story, 3 pts
and so on.

Unfortunately, to prevent any possible dramas, you cannot vote for your own story. If you cast any votes, you have to cast all three, no picking a single story and nothing more.

Additionally, if you wrote a story, you must vote! As the competition grows, I think it is necessary to point this out. If you enter but do not vote, any votes for your story(ies) will not be counted.

By the end of the voting period, all votes will be tallied and a winner declared.

Once this winner is declared, the winning story will be placed into the Winning HOES thread which has been stickied in this forum.

As a reminder, *the monthly winners will be placed in The Heretic*! 

Just to emphasize again, _you do not need to have written a story to cast your votes!_ The more people that cast their votes, the better!

The deadline for voting will be midnight US Eastern Standard Time *Saturday, 30 July 2011*. At that time this thread will be completed, the winner declared, and the new HOES topic for Competition 8 will be posted.

Here are the entries for HOES #6:

gothik: The Price of the Past

Adrian: The Girl on the Black Ship

Andygorn: The Means to an End

Stephen_Newman: The Beginning of the End of the Great Game

Taliesin: The Return

Vulkansnodosaurus: Of Mind or Body
As a reminder, you do not need to have written a story to vote. Any and all Heretics are more than welcome to check out the stories and cast their votes for their favorites.

Now get voting!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

And since Stephen_Newman asked me to put his votes up for him, they are as follows:

1st - Adrian's The Girl on the Black Ship, 3 pts
2nd - Gothik's The Price of the Past, 2 pts
3rd - Andygorn's The Means to an End, 1 pt


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

1st Adrian - the girl on the black ship - this just creeped me out - 3pts
2nd Andygorns - a means to an end 2pts
3rd stephen Newman - the begining of the end of the great game - 1pt

these ones stood out for me the most, well done all though gret reads


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*My vote*

Wow, I would like to vote for myself, but I am a little biased since I wrote it. Only a pirat would vote for himself though. lol. So here goes.

1st place- Taliesin- The Return - 3 points.

2nd place- Gothik- The Price of the Past. -2 points

3rd place- Andygorn: The Means to an End - 1 point


----------



## Taliesin (Apr 26, 2011)

*My Not-So-Secret Ballot*

1st: Vulkansnodosaurus: Of Mind or Body

2nd: Adrian: The Girl on the Black Ship

3rd: gothik: The Price of the Past


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Boo...I missed it....anywho, here's my votes! I had fun reading them!

1st - Adrian's The Girl on the Black Ship, 3 pts
2nd - Gothik's The Price of the Past, 2 pts
3rd - Andygorn's The Means to an End, 1 pt


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

1st - Adrian's The Girl on the Black Ship
2nd - Gothik's The Price of the Past
3rd - Andygorn's The Means to an End


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus (Dec 3, 2010)

It seems this competition has always everyone in agreement on the top stories.
My choices:
1st place: gothik, The Price of the Past, 3 pts.
2nd place: Adrian, The Girl on the Black Ship, 2 pts.
3rd place: andygorn, The Means to an End?, 1 pt.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks to all who have participated again to make this HOES a success! Sorry about the late posting of the results, however, as RL has been a bit hectic as of late.

*First Place:* Adrian's _The Girl on the Black Ship_ - 16 pts

*Second Place:* Gothik's _The Price of the Past_ - 12 pts

*Third Place:* Andygorn's _The Means to an End_ - 7 pts

Watch the boards as HOES #8 should be posted in the next little bit!


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

well done adrian well deserved


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*Thanks everyone!*

Thank you all for the votes. All the stories were well done so I am a little surprised about the results. I am very proud to be called a HOE. The few! The proud! The HOES! :so_happy:


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow - thanks all for voting me third...speechless and very humble.

Well done to Adrian and Gothik of course, but also everyone who took part: these were all well worth reading and I'll surely come back to these time and again for inspiration + raising-the-bar on my own writing.


----------

